# Low speed tip-over



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

It finally happened - 0 mph tip over. :eekster: 
We had actually stopped to navigate a series of large rocks and were about to start to ride again - then it happened... not sure how, but we tipped over on the low side of the trail. Not a large drop (maybe a 1-2 feet below trail level) but into a group of large boulders. 

Unfortunately my lovely stoker got the worst of it. Decent sized gash in her lower back and now MAJOR bruises... Fortunately nothing broken or stitches required - but quite painful for her.

I feel horrible. :madman: I knew that there would eventually be some scrapes etc. riding the big bike on the trails, but I am struggling with the fact that my "driver error" has caused her these injuries. 

We've already gotten "back on the horse" again, but we stayed on "non-technical" trails. Any advice for me/us to help move beyond this incident? I think I already know that we need to take it slow and make sure she's comfortable in whatever we're riding. I just thought I'd see if anyone else has anything to share.

Thx


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

No big deal life goes on!


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*props*

I give you props and I have respect for anyone riding tandem in zero-speed, rocky terrain, because most won't and it's pretty hardcore overall. Bummer about the crash though, but be better for it - call it a lesson-learned and stay back on the horse. I dread the day that I bruise up my stoker and only hope that's as bad as it gets.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Body armor.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Damage control*

Suck it up: claim full responsibility for the crash and always make sure you are more injured than your stoker! If needed you could quickly smash your head into a rock or break you own arm....

Seriously, sorry for the tip over - they do happen. Try to do everything you can to prevent the "downhill" fall, they are the worst.

Come out to Fruita and we'll set you up on some smooth flowing stuff that will get you going again.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Trails4Two said:


> ...always make sure you are more injured than your stoker! If needed you could quickly smash your head into a rock or break you own arm....


good advice!!! 



Trails4Two said:


> Come out to Fruita and we'll set you up on some smooth flowing stuff that will get you going again.


We'll have to take you up on that Fruita trip :thumbsup: - but it might have to wait until after Labor day. Seems that the summer is about booked up already - CRAZY!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

You don't want to be here July/Aug anyhow. We will be escaping up to Winter Park quite a bit. Sep/Oct is prime here in the Valley.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear, but it is bound to happen. As long as you are not taking risks that your stoker deems unacceptable, then you'll still get along. After I actually ejected my wife from the bike and then continued on, I had feelings of deep guilt. :nono: :madman: 
She has learned to hang a little more loosely, and I have learned to break my own leg. She also accepts that the responsibility for keeping the bike up can go from 100% me to 100% her in a blink, although I still have to break my leg if that happens.

-F


----------



## humbtrfly (May 21, 2008)

i am a stoker who has had some mild confrontations with the dirt from the back of the tandem and had my leg literally smashed between bike and rock (yeah blood, etc.) my captain felt very bad. however, i know he did not do it on purpose and i continue to get back on the back of the tandem. why not? we all continue to get back on our own bikes when we crash ourselves. she has probably already forgiven you. keep smilin' keep riding and remember as "Fleas" said above keeping the bike upright and on track can actually switch in a heartbeat from captain to stoker. good luck to both of you and have fun!!!


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

get full DH armour and u should be fine =)


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Change places???


----------



## dobby156 (Jun 15, 2009)

man-up; oh wait never mind.

At least it hasn't put you off.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice!

We've had the opportunity to ride a few miles since the "tip-over" and all is well. :thumbsup:


----------

